# Butt Cap



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello.......I have a natural catty that I would like to have a ebony butt cap and fork tips applied. I have a small block of ebony that would need to be either milled down or rasp/sanded to shape. Is there anyone associated with this forum that may be interested and has the experience at such applications. Please forward a PM with your feedback.

Thank you, LBH2


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am sorry but I don't understand your specific question. I am not the authority on Buttcaps but all you have to do is make sure your wood is nice and flat, then glue your pieces up and clamp them for a bit as directed by the glue bottle. Regular wood glue is all you need. Fork tips... once again flat is good. epoxy the wood and you should probably pin through your lamination into the fork as well as epoxy the two surfaces. On the fork tip, you do not want your glue joint to come undone at any time. There are several examples of pinning within the galleries of different makers. ScarfaceTom and Antraxx are two fine pinners


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

You should have asked me before sending the Kirinite to me 



Btoon84 said:


> ScarfaceTom and Antraxx are two fine pinners


Thats what she said, lol


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi.....well, I didn't want to push my luck with your consent to the commission.....Thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a video I found when I Googled Ebony Butt Caps. Hope it helps.


----------

